# Power shift isn't power shifting



## varn99 (May 28, 2018)

I was just wondering if you figured this out. I have an Old Toro 824 and this past winter it wouldn't power shift to move the wheels back to change the center of gravity. I'd like to fix it now when its warm. I did find a spring that had come disconnected, and have that connected correctly. But now when I shift into gear, that power shift mechanism comes up in the way of the shifter, so I have to push that out of the way with my finger and then finish sliding the shifter to the left. Any ideas?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF varn99

Try these two threads.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...624-fails-engage-reverse-no-powershift-2.html
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...89-toro-824-powershift-not-powershifting.html

Here's a good youtube series on the transmission itself.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

varn99 said:


> I was just wondering if you figured this out. I have an Old Toro 824 and this past winter it wouldn't power shift to move the wheels back to change the center of gravity. I'd like to fix it now when its warm. I did find a spring that had come disconnected, and have that connected correctly. But now when I shift into gear, that power shift mechanism comes up in the way of the shifter, so I have to push that out of the way with my finger and then finish sliding the shifter to the left. Any ideas?


* Sounds like there are a couple of screws missing. post some pics of this problem that is presenting itself unto us here. ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------

